# Looking for the best chat app for iPhone 3.0



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I use iChat and Google Talk a lot (like all the time) for work and so the inclusion of push notifications with iPhone 3.0 has me very excited.

I am wondering if anyone has found a GREAT chat app that supports both my needed formats.

The key feature that I am looking for is that it supports keeping me logged in when I close the app and that I will get a push notification show up on my phone when I get a new chat. I want it to show up the same way that a SMS chat shows up.

I am more then willing to pay good money for this as I will use it all the time and will allow me to leave the office with out feeling so bad.

Thanks for your suggestions.

PS I have tried the new 3.0 version of IM+ and did not like it at all.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

I only think AIM has push currently? So if you used an AIM account with iChat then your good. Im not 100% on that tho (in terms of which have push enabled) Im pretty sure MobileChat will have it soon since thats what they wanted to begin with. Asthetically it was a pleasing app and had a fair amount of features you can check that out if ya'd like, i thin its 1.99 or 2.99.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

doubles87 said:


> I only think AIM has push currently? So if you used an AIM account with iChat then your good. Im not 100% on that tho (in terms of which have push enabled) Im pretty sure MobileChat will have it soon since thats what they wanted to begin with. Asthetically it was a pleasing app and had a fair amount of features you can check that out if ya'd like, i thin its 1.99 or 2.99.


hum okay I did not know that the service had to support Push, thanks

As far as MobileChat I can't find that app are you sure that is the name?

I know that Apple demo'd an app way back when they previewed 3.0 (at macworld?) and that one looked great, but can't recall the name, and don't know if it is out yet.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Beejive! No contest.
I have AIM, GTalk, Facebook, MSN (ugh), but also supports ICQ, MySpace, Yahoo, and Jabber
The next update (under review) has Push. Looks exactly like SMS screen. Share photos, voice notes etc.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Elric said:


> Beejive! No contest.
> I have AIM, GTalk, Facebook, MSN (ugh), but also supports ICQ, MySpace, Yahoo, and Jabber
> The next update (under review) has Push. Looks exactly like SMS screen. Share photos, voice notes etc.


Thanks!!

I had someone else tell me about Beejive but I hesitated spending $10 as both there page on iTunes and there web page has no mention of push, other then a one liner in iTunes.

That does look like the best prospect so far anyway.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Trevor Robertson said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I had someone else tell me about Beejive but I hesitated spending $10 as both there page on iTunes and there web page has no mention of push, other then a one liner in iTunes.
> 
> That does look like the best prospect so far anyway.


I think it's going back up to 14.99 when the update comes (that's the price I paid, and I'm okay with it)


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ya I saw that too. It is not the $10 (or for that fact $15) it just I don't want to waist my cash like I did on IM+

I really think it is about time that apple came up with a better way to try / demo apps.

But I think I will pick up Beejive today.

Thanks!


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Beejive is by far the best IM app available. Well worth the price. Push notifications should be coming out for it any minute now. Apple is dragging their feet as usual.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I don't want to waist my cash


Please, won't you contribute to the EhMac Fund to Stop Hilarious Misspellings? 

PS. IM+ has, according to my wife, gotten considerably better with recent updates. I'm sure it's still no competition to Beejive, but ...


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Please, won't you contribute to the EhMac Fund to Stop Hilarious Misspellings?
> 
> PS. IM+ has, according to my wife, gotten considerably better with recent updates. I'm sure it's still no competition to Beejive, but ...


got to love how my stupid brain works eh, sometimes I think that my fingers go faster then my brain.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

just thought that I would let everyone know that BeeJive (and AIM) updated there app's today and now support push notifications. I did purchase BeeJive last week and with this update it is perfect everything that I wanted is there (well almost)

The only thing that I don't see (may be there I just have yet to find it) is a way to log off. There is a setting for how long to stay logged in after closing the app, and I have that set up for an hour, but there are times when I want it to log off, eg when I get home and log in on my computer.

Anyway thanks for the recommendations, once again ehMac'ers to the rescue!


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Beejive, as far as I know, logs you off automatically if you log in somewhere else. You can log off by going to accounts and then hitting the individual account; "Log Off" is in the top right corner.

The thing I wish I could set up is that it would log in when I log off somewhere else. I always have to open the app and set it up before using it while out and about. That's about my only complaint though.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

thadley said:


> Beejive, as far as I know, logs you off automatically if you log in somewhere else. You can log off by going to accounts and then hitting the individual account; "Log Off" is in the top right corner.


THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS 

This is just great!


----------

